# Chicken drummies...



## Otter (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm going to make up a batch of chicken drummies for dinner this Friday. I'm thinking of marinating in soy sauce and garlic powder for a change. Would you start marinating night before, morning of, or just a couple of hours prior?


----------



## Raine (Apr 21, 2005)

We never let ours go over 8 hours.


----------



## Otter (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Rainee, I thought overnight would be too long and was leaning toward something in the 4-6 hour time frame.


----------



## sarah (Apr 21, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> We never let ours go over 8 hours.


 marinating overnight is not good? i thought it was better to let it marinate 4 as long as possible!


----------



## Raine (Apr 21, 2005)

never tried ours overnight, so not sure what that may do to it.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Ishbel (Apr 21, 2005)

I nearly ALWAYS marinate overnight - whatever I'm cooking!  Time is a luxury and it really helps to permeate the meat witih the flavours in the marinade


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 21, 2005)

Throw in a tablespoon of corn starch to the soy sauce and garlic powder ... marinate a couple of hours. I've seen this in several Asian recipes.


----------



## Otter (Apr 22, 2005)

Drummies are so small that I'm a bit apprehensive about an overnight. I think I'll try the middle ground time frame first and see how that works.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 22, 2005)

There is nothing in that marinade that would 'cook' the drummies.......however, I would worry about how salty they would be if you went over 4-6 hours. But experiment, leave 1 or 2 in the marinade overnight and see how salty they would get, then let us know.


----------



## Otter (Apr 23, 2005)

PolishedTopaz said:
			
		

> There is nothing in that marinade that would 'cook' the drummies.......however, I would worry about how salty they would be if you went over 4-6 hours. But experiment, leave 1 or 2 in the marinade overnight and see how salty they would get, then let us know.


I know they wouldn't 'cook' but I was concerned about the saltiness. Unfortunately, they only had the smaller bags available when I bought so there won't be any extras for an overnight test run.


----------



## Otter (Apr 23, 2005)

Marinated eight - came out great!


----------



## sarah (Apr 24, 2005)

good for you!


----------

